# قانون الضرائب العقاريه الجديد- هام جدا



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

دلوقتى يا جماعه أى شخص يمتلك شقه تمليك أو محل تمليك أو شاليه أو اى شئ تمليك أو حتى منزل عائله يذهب لمصلحه الضرائب التى يقع محل أقامته أو ملكه فيها لتقديم إقرار ضريبى لهذه الشقه أو المحل التمليك
هذا الإقرار مجانى وليس فيه أى مشكله وكل الشقق والمحلات التى يكون ثمنها أقل من 600ألف جنيه معفاه من الضرائب ولكن لازم تقدم الإقرار الضريبى ولكن الذى لا يذهب يدفع غرامه حتى 2000جنيه
آخر ميعاد لتقديم الإقرار هو يوم 31/12/2009م
فياريت كل اللى عنده شقه او محل تمليك يذهب لأقرب مصلحه ضرائب لملئ الإقرار الضريبى
 جريده الاهرام بتاريخ 29/11/2009​


----------



## سور (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا النهيسى للتنبيه المهم *
*انا بضيف لو اى حد عنده سؤال بخصوص الضريبة او الاقرار*
*انا مستعدة للاجابه لانه فى مجال شغلى *
*الرب يبارككم*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*أولا 

شكرا للمرور الغالى

ثانيا

ربنا يوفقك فى شغلك


الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على التنبيه يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## راشي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا علي التنبية

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## BITAR (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*مع انه يوجد كلام على عدم دستوريه  الضرائب العقاريه*
*وصعوبه رفع دعاوى قضائيه لمن لا يقدم الاقرار العقارى *
*لانهم على ما اعتقد يتعدوا 20مليون *
*لا بد *
*من تقديم هذا الاقرار*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا نهيسى على التنبيه

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## zezza (10 ديسمبر 2009)

على فكرة موضوع الضريبة العقارية دى هيبقى فيها لعب كتير اوى 
يعنى الحكومة هتستغلها فرصة و تلم فلوس من الهوا 
شكرا استاذ نهيسى على التنبيه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> على فكرة موضوع الضريبة العقارية دى هيبقى فيها لعب كتير اوى
> يعنى الحكومة هتستغلها فرصة و تلم فلوس من الهوا
> شكرا استاذ نهيسى على التنبيه
> ربنا يباركك


مرور

رائع

وكريم

شكـــرا

الرب يسوع معاكم


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على التنبيه يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرور

رائع

وكريم

شكـــرا

الرب يسوع معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

راشي قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا علي التنبية
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


مرور

رائع

وكريم

شكـــرا
أم النور تبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

bitar قال:


> *مع انه يوجد كلام على عدم دستوريه  الضرائب العقاريه*
> *وصعوبه رفع دعاوى قضائيه لمن لا يقدم الاقرار العقارى *
> *لانهم على ما اعتقد يتعدوا 20مليون *
> *لا بد *
> *من تقديم هذا الاقرار*​


مرور

رائع

وكريم

شكـــرا
أم النور تبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *شكرا نهيسى على التنبيه
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك*​


مرور
[FONT=[CENTER]"System"][/CENTER]
رائع

وكريم

شكـــرا
أم النور تبارككم[/FONT]


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_شكراا النهيسى للتنبيه_
_يسوع يباركك_​


----------



## عمادفايز (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لتنبيهك*


----------



## adellargo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عندى فى منزل تمتلكة زوجتى ويوجد بة محل ودور الرابع ودول اخنا خجزينهم لابننا وهو فى سن 19 سنة هل   يجوز كتباتهم باسمة ويوجد فى نفس العقار الدور الثانى نحن نقيم فية انا وزوجتى ويوجد الدور السادس فاضى هل يمكن كتابة دور باسمى ودور باسم المدام ودور والمحل باسم الابن علما بان الدور 2 شقة ارجو الرد سريعا كى ما اطمئن لان انا فى حيرة


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

salvation قال:


> _شكراا النهيسى للتنبيه_
> _يسوع يباركك_​


*مرور

رائع

وكريم

شكـــرا
أم النور تبارككم*


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

adellargo قال:


> انا عندى فى منزل تمتلكة زوجتى ويوجد بة محل ودور الرابع ودول اخنا خجزينهم لابننا وهو فى سن 19 سنة هل   يجوز كتباتهم باسمة ويوجد فى نفس العقار الدور الثانى نحن نقيم فية انا وزوجتى ويوجد الدور السادس فاضى هل يمكن كتابة دور باسمى ودور باسم المدام ودور والمحل باسم الابن علما بان الدور 2 شقة ارجو الرد سريعا كى ما اطمئن لان انا فى حيرة


مرور

رائع

وكريم

شكـــرا
أم النور تبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

adellargo قال:


> انا عندى فى منزل تمتلكة زوجتى ويوجد بة محل ودور الرابع ودول اخنا خجزينهم لابننا وهو فى سن 19 سنة هل   يجوز كتباتهم باسمة ويوجد فى نفس العقار الدور الثانى نحن نقيم فية انا وزوجتى ويوجد الدور السادس فاضى هل يمكن كتابة دور باسمى ودور باسم المدام ودور والمحل باسم الابن علما بان الدور 2 شقة ارجو الرد سريعا كى ما اطمئن لان انا فى حيرة


مرور

رائع

وكريم

شكـــرا
أم النور تبارككم


----------



## رانا (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرس للخبر ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسى على التنبيه وجارى تقديم 

الاقرار الضريبى ​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا اختنا الغاليه


العدرا تبارككم*


----------



## صائد الملكوت (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على التنبية ربنا يبركك


----------



## سور (20 ديسمبر 2009)

adellargo قال:


> انا عندى فى منزل تمتلكة زوجتى ويوجد بة محل ودور الرابع ودول اخنا خجزينهم لابننا وهو فى سن 19 سنة هل يجوز كتباتهم باسمة ويوجد فى نفس العقار الدور الثانى نحن نقيم فية انا وزوجتى ويوجد الدور السادس فاضى هل يمكن كتابة دور باسمى ودور باسم المدام ودور والمحل باسم الابن علما بان الدور 2 شقة ارجو الرد سريعا كى ما اطمئن لان انا فى حيرة


 
انا اسفة للتاخر فى الرد
بالنسبة للسؤال
الشقق والمحلات سوف يتم الحساب عنها كلا منها منفصلة
اى يتم احتساب الضريبة على كل شقة او محل على حدى بغض النظر اذا كان يمتلكها شخص واحد او عدة اشخاص 
يعنى لا فائده من توزيع الشقق على الاولاد والزوجة
انا على اتم استعداد للجواب عن اى سؤال


----------

